

Ask HN: C syntax augmentation/extension (possibly a libc replacement) library? - Lord_DeathMatch

Quite a while back, I saw a submission on hn linking to a C syntax augmentation&#x2F;extension library (possibly a libc replacement), though I am now unable to find it via either site:news.ycombinator.com or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;.<p>Anyone remember the name of the project?
======
spu8kexo4xi0syz
[http://libcello.org/](http://libcello.org/) ?

~~~
Lord_DeathMatch
Aha! Cheers :D

